# Half million credit card details stolen from Network Solutions



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"Red-faced Network Solutions has admitted that its secure credit card payment system was hacked for more than three months before they noticed and that more than 43 percent of stores who use the service will have had their customers' credit card details compromised."
http://www.tgdaily.com/content/view/43392/108/


----------

